#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到～

## 呆呆虎

大家好，我是呆呆虎，如果要叫我別的稱呼我同意就可以，
種族:虎
目前國二，喜歡毛茸茸的東西以及小動物，討厭昆蟲，
興趣是畫畫，最喜歡幻獸、獸人、龍...等等，
希望能在這裡和大家認識，
總之請多多指教～

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

呆呆虎你好,你的名字有點像一隻老獸呢XD,
我是新獸護狼^^
又出現一隻討厭昆蟲的獸了,
歡迎來放上你的作品,期待看到

----------


## 狼の寂

呆呆虎你好~   歡迎來到狼之樂園喔! :wuffer_howl: 

咱是多愁善感的寂狼  <<也是新獸一隻
狼網是個和樂的大家庭，希望你能夠玩的開心喔!
若是有什麼不懂的就提出來吧!   咱們會很樂意為你解答的

樂園的下方設有聊天室喔，晚上期間可是很熱鬧的  : 3
好像差不多了，那麼
還請多多指教~    :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## Bior

呆呆虎你好，歡迎你來到狼版Y(^_^)Y，太好了～有一個同類，不懂的可以到聊天室來問歐。
以後請多指教^～^

----------


## 蜥蜴人.卡拉什

呆呆虎安，我是蜥蜴人卡拉什。 欢迎呆呆虎加入狼版哦～！希望你能在这儿混得愉快^..^

----------


## 小狼 虎哉

呆呆虎你好喔！歡迎來到狼樂呀~~(握爪
小虎跟Bior兄也同樣是虎族的，很高興又有同族的加入了~~~~~
另外，小虎也是隻新獸，正在讀中三，多多指教了owo
最後，要多點來聊天室逛逛喔（搖尾

----------


## 燄瀆

呆呆虎你好~
很可愛的名字XD
毛茸茸的東西我也喜歡啊~看到了就會覺得很治癒呢

那麼，在逛各版的時候注意一下版規，祝呆呆虎在樂園中玩得愉快^^！

----------


## 幻影魔狼

呆呆虎你好啊 owo//
小狼也一樣討厭昆蟲
期望可以看到你畫的畫啊 !!

最後 , 多多指教啊

----------


## 陸合巡

呆呆虎好啊~我是喜歡裝可愛的小陸呦喔~

畫畫真的好呀啊~>A<只不過小陸現在還在和傲嬌的滑鼠君搏鬥中...QxQ

(小陸特別討厭的昆蟲是阿蟑!!!)

----------


## 呆呆虎

很高興認識大家!
沒想到這裡也有同類，
看來大家幾乎都很討厭昆蟲。

----------


## 松鼠

呆呆虎你好～～我是和你一樣剛到的松鼠 ^ ^b
期待看到你的繪畫作品呦  :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## 月光銀牙

你好!呆呆虎!我叫月光銀牙，也可以叫我月牙
歡迎來到狼樂!(握爪)
大家都是好獸喔!
我最喜歡的一件事
是躺在故鄉的草原上拍打蝴蝶了!

----------


## 小藍龍

呆呆虎你好~(伸爪
我是隻黑色的小藍龍(?)
比起昆蟲我更怕八角蜘蛛啊~~~
歡迎呆呆虎來到狼板喔~^^  (話題轉好快=口="

----------


## xFly

呆呆虎你好:3 同是新獸(握爪
希望你可以快速適應這邊的環境哦~

----------

